# Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...



## Perückenmacher (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Angelboard-Gemeinde, 

ich sitze gerade mit einem Glas Rotwein auf der Terrasse meiner Ferienwohnung in Medulin / Kroatien. Da ist mir die Idee gekommen, dass ich euch an meinen Angelversuchen hier in Istrien teilhaben lassen könnte. 

Angekommen sind meine Familie und ich gestern nach etwa 10 Stunden Fahrt. Die erste Erkundung zeigte, dass die Bucht von Medulin fürs Angeln ungeeignet ist. Flach wie der Bauchnabel eines Supermodels, muss man ca. 50 Meter weit waten, bis man in hüfttiefem Wasser steht. 

Daher war ich heute in Pula. Obwohl es Sonntag ist, hatten viele Geschäfte offen, leider waren die beiden Angelgeschäfte nicht darunter. Aber am Hafen, an dem man leider nicht angeln darf, befanden sich unter nahezu unter jedem Boot Meeräschen von 50cm und mehr. An den Spundwänden grasten zwischen den Muscheln Fische, welche ich für Doraden halte (meine Fischkunde hält sich bei Meeresfischen leider noch in Grenzen). Daher bin ich schon frohen Mutes, dass dieser Urlaub fischreich werden könnte!

Morgen werde ich die beiden Angelgeschäfte ansteuern, mich informieren und mir für die folgenden drei Tage eine Lizenz besorgen. 

Nachdem ich bereits netterweise im Vorraus von glavoc gecoacht wurde, denke ich dass ich ganz gut vorbereitet an die Sache ran gehe. 

Meine zwei Vorgehensweisen sind: 

- Zwei Grundruten mit Paternoster-System und Ringelwurm oder kleinen Sardinen als Köder 

- Spinnrute mit Topwater-Wobblern und Poppern

Ich muss mich vor Ort noch nach Möglichkeiten zwecks Boot erkundigen, da mir bisher Online immer nur mitgeteilt wurde, dass die Angeltrips nicht mehr angeboten werden. 

Einen Ort weiter in Premantura sollen die Ufer recht steil abfallen, daher werde ich es wohl dort vom Ufer aus probieren.

Zu diesem ganzen Reisebericht muss ich jedoch noch sagen, dass ich noch nie am Meer gefischt habe und dies mein erster Versuch eines Reisebericht ist, daher bitte ich noch um etwas Nachsicht.

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen mich mit Tipps und Ratschlägen zu unterstützen. Vor allem Leuten die hier in der Nähe von Pula bereits fischen waren und die eine oder andere Stelle kennen, wäre ich super dankbar für Informationen. 

Ich werde euch jeden Abend nen Update geben, vielleicht liest ja der eine oder andere mit. Ich werde auch noch einige Bilder nachreichen und sofort Meldung geben, falls ich etwas fange!

Bis dahin Perückenmacher


----------



## Perückenmacher (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

I'm Anhang sind zwei Bilder


----------



## hans albers (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

na dann ma petri....

und nicht die hafen meeräschen verhaften..

schmecken nicht !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Klasse Sache - danke dafür!!


----------



## Frame (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Ist ein Stück zu fahren und kostet sicher auch Eintritt wenn Du mit dem Auto rein willst:
In Vrsar in der Fkk-Anlage Koversada kannst Du von der Brücke (die zur Insel führt) aus mit Fetzen Hornhechte fangen. 
Längere Ruten dünne Schnur vorteilhaft um weiter werfen zu können.
Rumlaufen und angeln kann man glaub auch in Klamotten.
Für die Fetzen kann man vom Ufer Gelbstriemen/Obladas? stippen. Die fängt man auch gut von der Insel aus (Rückseite beim Steinplateau.)

Evtl. findest Du aber ähnliche Orte mit Hornhechten.
Vermutlich ists die Strömung unter der Brücke die die anlockt und auch die Touris die Kleinfische anlocken mit Brot.
Allerdings weiss ich nicht obs Wasser schon warm genug für Hornis ist. War damals im August dort.


----------



## Perückenmacher (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,

nur nen kurzes Update, da ich heute noch nicht fischen war. Die Besuche in den Angelgeschäften war recht aufschlussreich. Die Vermutung, dass sich das Küstenfischen bei Premantura am ehesten lohnt, wurde mir vom Angelladenbesitzer in Pula so bestätigt. Dieser könnte fließend englisch, daher konnte ich recht viele Tipps abgreifen. 

Einen kleinen Einkauf habe ich auch getätigt, unter anderem das possierliche Tierchen im Anhang. Wenn man den deutschen Tauwurm gewohnt ist, sieht der schon aus wie ein Höllenwurm aus Tschernobyl. Nur zur Verdeutlichung, in der Dose ist nur ein Wurm und vor allem der kleinste den er da hatte. Der größte war geschätzte 1,00 Meter lang. Echt gruselig.

In Pula habe ich eine Bootstour für meinen Stiefvater und mich gebucht. 500 Kuna (66 Euro) pro Person für fünf Stunden auf dem relativ großen Boot, mit Ausrüstung, Ködern und Guide fand ich schon in Ordnung. Im zweiten Angelladen hatte mich ein ähnlicher Halbtagestrip 300 Euro! gekostet.  

Morgen fahre ich wie gesagt nach Premantura und werde sowohl die Grundmontagen und Spinnfischen ausprobieren. Ich bin motiviert bis in die Fingerspitzen und freue mich auf morgen. Ich berichte weiter!

Unten noch eine Übersicht der Wobbler die ich benutzen werde.


----------



## hans albers (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

hui...

nur ein wurm..??

kannte die eigentlich als seeringler/borstenwürmer
in "normaler " grösse.
(können auch empfindlich kneifen ,die tierchen)

mit der wobblerauswahl sollte eigentlich was gehen..|rolleyes


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Finde ich eine super Sache, wie du berichtest, ähnliche Erfahrung als Urlaubsangler habe ich auf Mallorca gemacht, ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und hoffe auf schöne Bilder #6

PS: Meine Eltern waren auch grad in Istrien und ich bin jetzt auch von der Gegend angefixt. Eine WoMo-Tour ist für nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr angedacht, daher bin ich doppelt auf deine Berichte gespannt


----------



## Perückenmacher (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Land und Leute sind wirklich toll. Mir ist hier noch niemand unfreundlich begegnet oder auch nur unhöflich gewesen. Und das Essen erst :q

Ich werde auch wieder kommen und bereue es ein wenig, dass ich nur eine Woche bleiben kann. Bisher kann ich die Region vorbehaltlos empfehlen! 

Vor dem Kopf des Wurms würde ich bereits vom Angelladenbesitzer gewarnt. Ich soll den wurm vom Schwanz her in kleine Stücke schneiden und auf die Haken ziehen. Mal schauen, nen bischen grausts mich schon etwas davor ;+


----------



## Frame (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Was war denn jetzt mit dem Superwurm, keine Bisse darauf gehabt oder nicht dazu gekommen?

Hab ja schon öfters gehört diese Würmer wären der beste Köder aber hatte nie Gelegenmheit einen zu besorgen geschweigen denn damit zu fischen.
Wie gings denn weiter#h


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*



Perückenmacher schrieb:


> Ich werde euch jeden Abend nen Update geben


Wir warten gespannt #c


----------



## bootszander (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Die würmer sind top.
Den kanst du bis auf 10cm kürzen dann geht er erst ein.
Mit seinem kopf Maul knackt er sogar muscheln auf, da ist schnell mal ein fingernagel weg.
Na dann mal peti heil


----------



## hans albers (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*



> Zitat von *Perückenmacher*
> 
> 
> _Ich werde euch jeden Abend nen Update geben_



|kopfkrat


----------



## Seele (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Ich glaub der Wurm hat ihn..... Schon der zweite Fall jetzt im Forum nach Nuffi....


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Aber Nuffi ist und bleibt unübertroffen


----------



## Köfi83 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Bitte weiter berichten.
Bei mir auf Rhodos lief es nicht so gut.
War jetzt dreimal los, bin aber reiner Spinfischer, außer 4 Kugelfische nix....
Weiterhin Petri

Gruß Köfi


----------



## zulu (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

ja mensch dann zeig doch mal  ein bild von dem blöden kugelfisch wenn es da nichts anderes gibt 

schneider warst du ja nicht !

wir haben  schon gehört dass die  da unten zur plage geworden sind , 

giftig  auch noch   |bigeyes

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Köfi83 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Hasenkopf Kugelfisch und die Blasen sich beim abhaken sogar auf|bigeyes
Ne Schneider nicht, nur gestern Abend.

Köfi


----------



## Rotbart (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Medulin ist einfach zu schön, um seine Zeit im Internet zu verbringen.
Kann ich gut verstehen.

Aber zum Angeln ists dort wirklich bescheiden, wenn man kein Boot hat.


----------



## calamar (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Erstmal auch von mir Danke für die interessanten Beiträge hier. Bin letzte Woche August bis erste Woche September in Rovinj. Sachdienliche Hinweise zu Fangplätzen, Methoden und Aussichten würde ich gernelesen. Sollte jemand in der Zeit auch dort sein, spräche nichts gegen gemeinsames Angeln von Küste oder Boot. Da ich noch nur ein Schlauchkajak mit Paddeln habe, werde ich es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei haben. Gruß an die Runde


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

@Calamar

 Vor fast 20 Jahren haben wir am Auslauf der Fischfabrik beobachten können, wie die Conger zwischen den Fischköpfen umherwuselten.
 Ich denke für Meeräschen und Tintenfische wird das dort ganz gut sein.

 Vom Boot hatten Wir Dornhaie, Petermännchen, wobei es dort auch Steinbutt geben soll.
 Na ja Tunfische soll es dort ja auch geben, wir hatten aber nur 2 Blauhaie.
 Wobei das eine ein Männchen war und mit 286 cm eine echte Überraschung wurde.
 Damals sagte man Mir das der Spätsommer die Top-zeit da wäre, wir waren dort im Juni.

 Wahnsinn, das das schon fast 20 Jahre sind.#q


----------



## Köfi83 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Ich hoffe doch von Istrien kommt da noch was#h


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Entweder hat er sich in seiner Perücke verfangen oder der Wurm hat ihn wirklich. Ich mag mir nicht vorstellen, wie er den Wurm in der Hosentasche transportiert hat.|uhoh:#d


----------



## pulpot (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*



calamar schrieb:


> Erstmal auch von mir Danke für die interessanten Beiträge hier. Bin letzte Woche August bis erste Woche September in Rovinj. Sachdienliche Hinweise zu Fangplätzen, Methoden und Aussichten würde ich gernelesen. Sollte jemand in der Zeit auch dort sein, spräche nichts gegen gemeinsames Angeln von Küste oder Boot. Da ich noch nur ein Schlauchkajak mit Paddeln habe, werde ich es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei haben. Gruß an die Runde



Bin zwar zur selben Zeit unten, aber leider etwas weiter weg. Die letzte Augustwoche auf Krk und danach auf Rab. 

Meine Angelmethoden vom Land aus, habe ich hier geschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4506590#post4506590


----------



## Perückenmacher (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Hy Leute,

Tut mir echt leid, dass ich die versprochenen Berichte noch nicht liefern konnte. In meiner Ferienwohnung war das Internet ausgefallen. Bin seit Montag wieder in Deutschland und musste einiges an Arbeit nachholen. Ich werde mich jedoch morgen ran setzten und meinen Reisebericht vervollständigen, mit Bildern usw. Daher bitte ich noch um etwas Geduld. 

Gruß Perückenmacher


----------



## Köfi83 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Sauber:m


----------



## Frame (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Ist das eigentlich wirklich noch Istrien, ich blicke da nicht mehr so ganz durch und braucht man da im Meer einen Angelschein wie in Kroatien? Dort ists ja ziemlich teuer und man braucht ihn schon seit Jahren wohl.

Und wie war das jetzt mit dem Superwurm. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass der eher im tiefen Wasser was bringt.
Bisher konnten mir auch immer nur Einheimische was davon vorschwärmen. Ist auch alles ewig her, aber würd mich mal brennend interessieren.
Unter anderem auch was ein realistischer Preis für so ein Vieh ist als Tourist...|kopfkrat Die können einem ja viel erzählen...

.. in Sri Lanka wäre die Standartanwort vermutlich erst mal 100 € pro Meter...#d|rolleyes:g... |krach:


----------



## Köfi83 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Kommt hier noch was?


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

@Köfi: Wunder dich nicht, entweder ist er einfach wirklich im Stress, und man sollte sich noch etwas gedulden, letztes Jahr habe ich auch wg pers Problemen wesentlich länger als sonst gebraucht meine Berichte fertig zu machen, und war erst zwei/ zweieinhalb Monate nach Reisedatum fertig. Kommt immer drauf an.

Aber generell, finde ich das Verhältnis, wenn man sich anschaut, wieviel hier nachgefragt wird in Sachen Reiseangeln, und was an Berichten bzw Feedback "zurückkommt", auch schon ziemlich "arm". Haben die Leute dann doch nicht geangelt? Kam es überhaupt zur angekündigten Reise? Schämen die sich evtl, wenn sie auch nicht so erfolgreich waren wie gedacht? Viele, viele Fragen...


----------



## Köfi83 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

na dann warten wir mal ab#c


----------



## hans albers (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

|kopfkrat....


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nE0QhN_z58


----------



## ViperX7777 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Hallo zusammen,

 wir fahren kommenden Freitag mit dem WoMo nach Premantura und ich habe mir auch vorgenommen dort zu angeln.
 Einen Erfahrungsbericht zu lesen wäre echt klasse. Vielleicht kommt die Tage ja noch etwas vom Threadstarter?
 Sonst werde ich mir im Angelladen Tipps holen.
 Bin jedenfalls schon heiß drauf.

 Viele Grüße


----------



## jigga1986 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

 alle Fragen und keine sagt wie es war

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlemeister (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin von 28.08.-10.09. in Rakalj (Istrien),  bin zwar mit der Family unterwegs werde aber trotzdem meine "Fischtage"  in Anspruch nehmen. 

Da ich wohl vermutlich nur zum Uferangeln  komme, werde ich mich wohl auf eine mittlere Spin- (Shimano Aori Yasei  270cm 11-21g) und eine leichtere Feederrute (Daiwa Windcast 300cm  -100gWG) beschränken müssen weil ich begrenzt Platz im Auto habe und die  mir als vernünfstigste Lösung fürs "Allroundfischen" erscheinen.

Eine Frage habe ich zur Schnur, sollte die transparent sein oder spielt das keine Rolle?
Ich  fische hier bei mir am Kocher/Neckar die Shimano Technium in schwarz  als 0,22mm und bin absolut fasziniert von deren Tragkraft (Welse bis  15kg als Beifang beim Zanderfischen schon rausgeholt), lasse mich jedoch  gerne eines Besseren belehren und würde noch einen Schnurwechsel  vornehmen.
Wie ist eure Erfahrung bezüglich Schnurstärken und Farben?

Sollte  bis zu meinem Urlaubsbeginn hier nichts mehr kommen, was wirklich  schade wäre, würde ich meine Erfahrungen (egal ob positiv oder negativ)  auf jeden Fall reinstellen.

Wäre schön etwas von Euch zu hören.

Bis dahin Petri!

Bowlemeister


----------



## glavoc (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*



Bowlemeister schrieb:


> Da ich wohl vermutlich nur zum Uferangeln  komme, werde ich mich wohl auf eine mittlere Spin- (Shimano Aori Yasei  270cm 11-21g)
> 
> kleine Topwaterköder in silberblauholo(Naturdekor), schlanke, längliche Twitchbaits, Offsetjigköpfe 3-5g plus realistischer kaum/no action shad, kleine casting jigs, dazu wenn Geflecht unbedingt 1,5 oder mehr Meter FC ... alles sehr zügig fischen..
> 
> ...



lg
#h


----------



## Bowlemeister (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort Glavoc!

Geflecht habe ich nicht vor, davon bin ich schon ne Weile abgekommen. 
Ich werde mir dann doch noch mal die Rollen neu bespulen lassen (zumindest die Ersatzspulen), schaden tut das mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich käme mir da dann glaub doch etwas dämlich vor mit meiner auffälligen Schnur.


----------



## glavoc (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Hallo Bowlemeister,
hier ein wenig "Inspiration" für deine Feederrute klickmich
und hier etwas für die Spinne: klickhier
Wenn du mit FC fischt, darfste auch (bei mind. 1,5m Länge) gerne deine schwarze Schnur behalten (mein Geflecht ist dunkel/moosgrün zBsp).
Geflecht ist wirklich nicht unbedingt nötig (ich bin da aber auch ein bissle extremer^^).
Dir viel Erfolg und Petri!
Bei Fragen fragen
lg


----------



## calamar (14. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Hallo zusammen. 
Wie angekündigt, geht es vom 20.08. bis 03.09. nach Rovinj. Der in Fußentfernung nächste Felsenstrand ist Kuvi. 
Meine noch offenen Punkte:

1. Gibt es in diesem und benachbarten Bereichen ein Verbot für das Angeln von der Küste? Wenn ja, für welche Bereiche. Wer gibt alternativ vor Ort Auskunft?

2. Welche Angelläden gibt es? Mir wäre eine Einteilung in Kategorien wichtig. Ich möchte nicht mehrere Angelläden anfahren, die alle das Gleiche haben, nur nicht meinen Bedarf abdecken, wie z.B. FC, Braids, Jerks für Küste, etc. Dann lieber 1x nach Pula als 10x vergebens herum irren.

Zwar habe ich das Wichtigste dabei, Bedarf an Ersatz oder Ergänzung kann sich dennoch ergeben. 

Danke für Eure Tips.


----------



## glavoc (14. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Hallo Calamar,
(den wirste im Sommer vom Ufer nich fangen, jedoch eventl. eine Sepia  )


calamar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Wie angekündigt, geht es vom 20.08. bis 03.09. nach Rovinj. Der in Fußentfernung nächste Felsenstrand ist Kuvi.
> Meine noch offenen Punkte:
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber besser weiß ichs nich...#d

lg
|wavey:


----------



## calamar (16. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Hola,

an glavoc und Chorche einen herzlichen Dank für die wichtigen Infos.

@glavoc: Ich fange mich so oft ein, um nicht auszuflippen. Daher gehe ich nicht auf Calamar. Das mit der Sepia werde ich zu gegebenem Anlass weiter geben. Vielleicht wirk's.

@Chorche: Small Game is my Big Game! Es freut mich, wenn der Fang für den Grill und ein Essen reicht. Übrige Fische, die gegrillt wurden und wieder kalt sind, können zu einem Salat gemacht oder "sauer angemacht" werden. Wer kennt das? Denke, das dürfte überall verbreitet sein, wo Seefisch gegrillt wird.

Beste Grüße und Petri allen


----------



## Bowlemeister (23. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

So, meine erste Lieferung kam zum Glück noch rechtzeitig an. 
Hab mir, danke übrigens für den Tipp, ein paar Yokozunawobbler aus ESP geordert. Topwaterbaits waren bisher nicht so das Meine. Mal schauen was mich da so erwartet. :m


----------



## glavoc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Schaut gut aus! Die Oberflächenköder flott in "Walk the Dog" Manier führen, die Wobbler stetig einholen mit kleinen Rucken und wenn Fische da sind, fischte diese ein zweites Mal getwitcht und bissle aggro^^.
Lg gute Zeit und Urlaub sowie heulende Bremsen


----------



## Bowlemeister (23. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Dankschee glavoc, wird schon hinhauen. 
Hauptsache der Spaßfaktor kommt nicht zu kurz. Fisch gibt es auch auf dem Markt, was nicht heißen soll, dass ich einer heulenden Bremse gegenüber abgeneigt wäre. 
Sonntag geht's los, ich halte euch hier dann mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Bowlemeister (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Moin zusammen,

Ich war gestern ne Lizenz holen, habe nen recht gut sortierten Angelladen in nem Vorort von Pula ausgemacht. 
Die hatten 3 verschiedene Würmer zur Auswahl, den Megalangen, kleine (im Dreck gehaltene) etwa so groß wie unsere Tauwürmer in klein, und noch ne andere Art. Die sind daumendick und etwa 8-10cm lang. Die werden wohl komplett rangehängt. Noch nie gesehen.
Hat jemand nen Plan was das ist und irgendwelche Tipps zur Verwendung? 
Ich würde die intuitiv mit ner Ködernadel auf nen richtig fetten Wurmhaken ziehen und auf Grund anbieten. Lasse mich aber gerne belehren!
Danke schon mal vorab!


----------



## glavoc (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Moin,
also der "megalange" ist der: "Veliki morski Crv"-lat. Eunice gigantea.
Die kleineren "im Dreck gehaltenen" werden vermutlich eine Art von Wattwürmern sein. Die "daumendicken und etwa 8-10cm langen" nennen sich bei uns oft "Bibi" oder "Koreano".
Zu deiner Frage - Richtig deine intuitive Idee: Ködernadel und auf Grund.
Schau mal hier:https://ribolovnajadranu.hr/bibi-kako-montirati/
einfach runterscrollen in die Bildgalerie.
lg


----------



## Bowlemeister (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Danke glavoc,
Auf Dich ist halt einfach Verlass! Taugt der Bibi was? 
Den "Veliki Morski" hab ich erstmal nicht mitgenommen. Da war mir die Aufbewahrung nicht ganz klar. Die anderen 2 werden heute mal zum Einsatz kommen. Der Plan ist tagsüber bissel schnorcheln und rumspielen, abends dann ein paar Wobbler durchziehen und Würmer oder Köderfische baden.
Hier kann man auch Boote mieten, ich werde das definitiv mal nen Tag versuchen. Hab meinen Deeper zum Glück mitgenommen, generell würde es jetzt eh mehr Material. Aus den 2 geplanten Ruten und Rollen wurden jetzt doch 6. 
Gruß aus derHängematte!


----------



## glavoc (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*



Bowlemeister schrieb:


> Taugt der Bibi was?
> Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich mit dem selbst noch nie gefischt^^ jedoch mehrere verschiedene Kumpels und andere Angler beim gemeinsamen Doradenangeln. Fängt sicher seine Fische, jedoch ist auch er nicht _DER KÖDER. _
> Den "Veliki Morski" hab ich erstmal nicht mitgenommen. Da war mir die Aufbewahrung nicht ganz klar.
> Am besten in einer flachen Schale (mit frischem Meerwasser) im Kühlschrank o.ä. bei so 16-20 °C oder in einem perforiertem großerem Plastikbehältnis (3l Weinflasche zBsp) direkt an einem geheimen Örtchem im Meer. Beim beködern von hinten immer die benötigte Länge abschneiden und auf seinen "Kopf" achten (bissig!!)
> ...


von mir an Grüßle aus`m Ländle vom Sofa
#h


----------



## Bowlemeister (31. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Moin,
Gestern Abend war ne Nullrunde, war heute morgen um 5.45 wieder am Wasser und hab mich wenigstens entschneidert. Ne kleine Dorade und nen Schriftbarsch auf Crankbait, sonst war nix. Aber ich habe ja noch massig Zeit.
Kurz vor dem Auto aufm Rückweg hat es ordentlich geraubt, auf sowas hab ich ja gewartet. Hatte aber nur nen Hornhecht als Nachläufer, sonst nix gesehen.
Beim Schnorcheln hab ich noch keine von den Schnecken gefunden, jedoch lassen sich die Doraden super anlocken wenn man nen Seeigel aufklopft. Werden fast handzahm. 
Grüße zurück ins Ländle!


----------



## Bowlemeister (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

N'Abend zusammen,
Bei mir läufts recht beschissen, hatte heute ein Boot gemietet, Wetter war die ersten 2 Stunden ok, dann hab ich den Anker hängen lassen, der hat sich in 15m in ner Felsspalte verhakt, als ich dann (ohne Anker) an meinen zweiten Spot gekommen bin hat es angefangen zu regnen, ordentlicher Wind kam auf und ich musste zurück in den Hafen. Leider hat sich das auch nicht mehr gelegt, auch an Nachtfischen ist heute nicht zu denken. Dann wird das eben ein Ozujsko-Abend.
Donnerstag habe ich das Boot nochmal gebucht, hoffe da geht dann mehr außer Kleinvieh. Bin mittlerweile auch auf den Veliki Morski umgestiegen, läuft damit deutlich besser als alles Bisherige.
Wünsche euch noch nen schönen Abend, und Petri an alle die draußen sind!


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien, ein Anfänger berichtet...*

Viel Erfolg noch! 

Wenn Hornhechte beißen dann sind eigentlich keine Predatoren in der Nähe. Sonst sind die nicht so in Fressstimmung die Hornies, sagte man mir |supergri


----------

